# Hat ein Linux-Newbie mit Gentoo eine realistische Chance?

## hans1967

Hi Community,

Gestern bin ich bei der Info-Suche zum Thema Distributionen unter http://www.linuxforen.de/ auf Gentoo aufmerksam geworden. Ich bin MS-Windows-Poweruser insofern, als ich mein Betriebssystem und meine Hardware selbst installiere und warte und mit, z.T. sehr umfangreichen, selbstgeschriebenen Skripten arbeite, um wiederkehrende Aufgaben unter Standard-Applikationen zu automatisieren und zu beschleunigen. In letzter Zeit leide ich zunehmend unter den sich verschärfenden Nachteilen des proprietären Betriebsystems MS-Windows (Zwangsregistrierung bei Neuinstallation, die prinzipiell unbeantwortbare Frage nach dem Ablaufdatum des allgemeinen offiziellen MS-Supports, Privacy, Abhängigkeit vom Hersteller in Sicherheitsfragen, und neuerdings Boot-Probleme bei Diskimages und gespiegelten Partitionen, letzteres gab den Ausschlag). Also ist, mal wieder, mein Wunsch groß geworden, zu Linux zu wechseln. Mandrake oder Ubuntu (Kubuntu) wären vielleicht angemessener für mich als Gentoo. Ich sehe aber tickende Zeitbomben des Nichtwissens oder von Paket-Abhängigkeiten/-Inkompatibilitäten, die mich bei einer Plug&Play-Distribution irgendwann einholen könnten. Die Philosophie und der Anspruch Gentoo's faszinieren mich. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich diesen in einem vernünftigen Zeit- und Aufwands-Rahmen gerecht werden kann. Einerseits möchte ich hauptsächlich Desktop-GUI-Anwender sein. Andererseits möchte ich mein Hardware-Software-System selbst warten und mir dann noch meine eigenen Programme/Skripte schreiben. Schon unter Windows ist das ein arbeitsreiches, zeitaufwendiges Unterfangen. Wie wird das erst mit einer Linux-Freak-Distribution sein? Andererseits kann ich mir alle Zeit nehmen, die Linux-Schiene Schritt für Schritt aufzubauen, denn ich komme ohnehin nicht von MS-Windows weg, bevor ich nicht genau das, was ich bisher unter MS-Windows arbeite, auch unter Linux zuverlässig bewerkstelligt bekomme. Unter diesem Aspekt dachte ich mir: Lieber eine ganze Sache (Gentoo, Slackware oder Debian) als eine halbe Sache (Mandrake, Suse, Fedora, Ubuntu) ins Auge fassen. Was meint ihr dazu?

Eine weitergehende Frage: Debian, Slackware oder Gentoo?

In der aktuellen iX vom Heise-Verlag ("Schlanke Erben", im Heft Seite achtundsechzig) deutet Michael Kofler an, daß das Debian-Entwicklungskonzept seit einiger Zeit kriselt. Den mir zugänglichen Medien zufolge galt Debian immer als die (oder zumindest eine) Lieblings-Distribution der Profis. Ist das Debian-Management vielleicht zu elitär, also werden vielleicht zu wenige Aufgaben delegiert, weshalb sich die Release-Zyklen so in die Länge ziehen? Inwiefern unterscheidet sich das Gentoo-Release-Konzept von Debian oder Slackware? Was sind die Vor- und Nachteile von Debian, Gentoo und Slackware?

Und noch eine Frage: Ist Slackware qua Release-Policy Gnome-unfreundlich?

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Best regards,

hans1967

----------

## Pegasus87

Also ein änliches Problem, wie du es schreibst, hatte ich auch. Allerdings liegt das schon 4-5 Jahre zurück. Damals fing ich mit SuSE Linux aus einer Heft CD an. Eine Stunde später war das wieder weg von der Platte und ich wollte nix mehr davon wissen  :Laughing: 

Später kaufte ich ein paar Handbücher für Linuxeinsteiger und veruschte es dann erneut mit SuSE. Auf jeden Fall brauchte und brauche ich eine zweite Partition für Windows. Dort laufen Programme, für die ich unter Linux absolut keinen Ersatz gefunden habe. Zu Gentoo bin ich vor etwa einem Jahr gekommen, nachdem mich SuSE so angekotzt hat, eben wegen Schwierigkeiten mit Paketabhängigkeiten etc. Zwischendurch hab ich Debian getestet, war mir aber zu "alt", Gentoo ist aktueller, meiner Meinung nach. Heute arbeit ich zu 90% im Linux. Bis alles funktioniert brauchst natürlich eine Weile, aber es wird von mal zu mal besser und ein gut konfiguriertes Linux macht mehr Spaß, als Windows *g*

Slackware oder Ubuntu kenn ich nicht. Also wenn du schnelles Internet hast, dann is Gentoo sinnvoll, denn das geht nur mit Internet. Ubuntu und Slackware gibs ja auf CDs, genau wie SuSE. Aber deshalb sind die auch nicht immer aktuell, das gefällt mir so an Gentoo.

----------

## smg

Ja hast du definitiv. Lernkurve ist eventuell steil, aber wen juckts? *g

Gentoo Linux war mein 1. Linux und ich benutze es jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr.

cheers.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

1.

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was Sie mit "Hardware-Software-System selbst warten" meinen. Eigentlich macht das jeder Computer-Benutzer. Aber vielleicht klärt sich das ja noch in den folgenden Punkten.

2.

Linux vs. Winzigweich: Ihnen muss klar sein, dass Linux ein eigenständiges, aus den traditionellen *NIXEN entstandenes OS darstellt. Viele Sachen, die Ihnen unter M$ selbstverständlich vorkommen (Setup.exe), gibt es unter Linux so nicht. Je nachdem, welche Hardware Sie einsetzen wollen, kann es zu Problemen kommen. Viele Hersteller produzieren leider nur M$-Treiber, s.d. dann unter Linux nur mit eingeschränktem Funktionsumfang gearbeitet werden kann. Beispiele sind Digital-Kameras, Scanner und auch der ein oder andere Drucker. Ob für Ihre Hardware ein Treiber existiert, können Sie auf den einschlägigen Seiten ergooglen.

3.

Distri: Welche Distri Sie wählen, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Ich finde Gentoo gut, weil Red Hat/Fedora, Suse und Mandrake/Mandriva meiner Meinung nach mehr und mehr den Kontakt zu Linux verlieren. Deren Distris sind unglaublich gebranded (wie bei Handys), d.h. Programme werden so extrem abgeändert, dass sie durch Befolgen der Entwickler-Doku fast nicht mehr zu konfigurieren sind. Nebenbei findet man auch nur sehr selten entsprechende Hilfe im Netz, da die Firmen das Bestreben haben, dass ihre Zertifizierungsprogramme genutzt werden.

4.

Gentoo: Grundlegender Unterschied ist, dass Sie Ihr System von Grund auf selbst zusammenbauen. Hierbei können Sie sich auf das Forum und die Entwickler-Doku verlassen. Programme werden nur so weit verändert, wie unbedingt zur Integration in einem Gentoo-System nötig ist. Konfigurationstools wie bei Suse gibt es unter Gentoo nicht. Man erledigt alles im Konsolen-Editor direkt in den Konfigurationsdateien. Gentoo ist die aktuellste Distri, die ich kenne.

5.

Debian: Eben wegen der langen Zyklen ist Debian so beliebt. Nichts ist teurer für ein Unternehmen, als andauernd Abstürze bei den Servern aufgrund schlecht geprüfter Patche oder Updates. "Eile mit Weile" quasi. Debian ist absolut stabil, Security-Patche werden auch in die alten Pakete bei Bedarf eingebaut. Dafür sind die verwendeten Versionen "etwas" alt.

6.

Programme/Skripte schreiben: Das können Sie auf jedem Linux-System. Die Basis eines Linux-Systems besteht aus Scripten in diversen Sprachen.

Ich hoffe, ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

----------

## Vortex375

Nun, Ich habe mein Gentoo ursprünglich installiert um mehr über Linux und die Funktionsweisen zu lernen. Vorher hatte ich nur mal SuSE auf einem Rechner, wobei meiner meinung nach bei SuSE der Lernfaktor gegen null geht.

Soviel wie in meiner ersten Woche Gentoo installieren (und es hat eine Woche gedauert bis ich das Grundsystem erstmal draufhatte  :Smile:  ) hab ich in meiner ganzen Zeit als SuSE Nutzer nicht gelernt. Das war dann natürlich auch mit relativ viel Doku lesen verbunden, auch wenn ich es eigentlich größtenteils mit der Gentoo-Schnellanleitung zur Installation hingekriegt hab.

Mittlerweise benutzte ich eigentlich auch für 90% aller Dinge am Pc Gentoo; WindowsXP hab ich aber dennoch weiterhin installiert.

----------

## Earthwings

Hallo hans1967,

willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

An deiner Stelle würde ich folgendes machen: Installier zunächst eine der "einsteigerfreundlichen" Distributionen parallel zu Windows, ich würde (K)Ubuntu empfehlen, und richte dir so ein Dualboot System ein. Bei der Partitionierung kannst du bereits zusätzliche Partitionen hinzufügen, in denen du später Gentoo testweise installierst. Das würde ich dann von (K)Ubuntu aus im chroot machen (Dokumentation dazu müsste es auf gentoo.org geben). Falls du die Gentoo Installation auf diese Weise schaffst und es dir "gefällt", kannst du es in den Bootloader aufnehmen. Wenn nicht, hast du auch nichts verloren und mit (K)Ubuntu immer noch ein Linux System zum Ausprobieren.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo Hans1967,

ersteinmal herzlich willkommen.

So wie ich Deinen Text verstanden habe, ist Gentoo für Dich mit Sicherheit in der engeren Wahl. Der Erstinstallationsaufwand ist zwar etwas höher, dafür ist die Wartung und Aktualisierung des Systems echt klasse. Ich kenne zwar als Linuxdistribution nur  SuSE etwas näher, aber von der Konfiguration und vom Updaten her bevoruzuge ich auf jeden Fall Gentoo. 

Wenn Du Dich an die hervorragenden Dokumentationen und Handbücher hälst hast Du neben einer erstklassigen Distribution auch eine prima Möglichkeit das System kennen zu lernen. 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Linux (egal welche Distribution)

Gruß

aleph

----------

## musv

Das ist glaub ich egal, welche Distri du Dir aussuchst. Wenn du bei Linux etwas tiefer in die Materie willst, sind das Paketmanagement, die Verzeichnisstruktur und einige diverse Scripte, nur noch nebensächlich. Und in genau diesen Punkten unterscheiden sich die Distributionen hauptsächlich. 

Gentoo ist auch nicht schwieriger zu handhaben als Suse oder Fedora. Im Gegenteil: Wenn du Schritt für Schritt nach der Doku vorgehst, wird Dir das Ganze sogar noch einleuchtender und einfacher erklärt als Dir das die Installationsmanager bei Suse & Co. beschreiben. 

Genauso egal ist es, welches Desktopsystem du Dir installierst. KDE, Gnome & Co. sind unabhängig von der Distribution. 

Worin unterscheidet sich jetzt Gentoo von anderen Distris: 

1. Du hast (noch) keinen grafischen Installationsmanager (glaub ich zumindest, und hoffe, daß das auch so bleibt). 

2. Die Philosophie von Gentoo besteht darin, ein für Deinen Rechner optimales System zu erstellen, d.h. 

- zu installierende Pakete werden im allg. nicht als Binaries installiert sondern selbst compiliert, sind dadurch an Deinen Rechner angepaßt. Andere Distris verwenden Pakete, die für i386 oder i686 (ab Pentium Pro) optimiert sind, deins ist später mal für AthlonXP oder für Pentium IV usw. optimiert.

- du selektierst über USE-Flags Abhängigkeiten, die Deine Programme später mal erfüllen sollen. 

(war bei mir bei der Erstinstallation von php ziemlich nervig, weil da überhaupt nichts als Unterstützung reincompiliert war. Ich mußte dann ca. 20 USE-Flags noch nachträglich eintragen)

- Dadurch befinden sich auf Deinem Rechner später auch mal nur Programme, die du wirklich installieren wolltest.

- Die Konfiguration und der Installationsprozeß sind im Normalfall dadurch auch etwas zeitaufwendiger als bei anderen Distris.

3. Die Verzeichnisstruktur ist etwas unterschiedlich bei den einzelnen Distris. Z.B. hast du viele Konfigurationsdateien bei Gentoo in /etc/conf.d/ abgelegt. Bei Suse und Fedora wirst du an der Stelle nichts finden. Bei Suse hast die einzelnen Runlevel (unterschiedliche Systemstartkonfigurationen) in /etc/rc.d/ abgelegt. Das wiederrum wirst du bei Gentoo nicht finden.

4. Zur Installation von Paketen benutzt Gentoo das Portagesystem (ähnlich zu Free-BSD). Suse benutzt Yast, Fedora Yum, Debian apt-get usw. 

Also zusammenfassend: Probier ein paar Distris aus, und verwende die, mit der du am besten zurecht kommst. Ich hatte mit Suse8.0 (das schlechteste Linux aller Zeiten) angefangen. Das war langsam, instabil und umständlich zu bedienen. Gelernt hab ich Linux erst mit Gentoo halbwegs.

----------

## hampelratte

ich bin mittlerweile seit 6 jahren unter linux unterwegs. habe mit suse angefangen und bin dann über redhat und debian bei gentoo gelandet und muss sagen, dass gentoo mit abstand die beste distribution ist. es gibt wahrscheinlich die meisten softwarepakete und diese sind auch noch sehr aktuell. das paketmanagement portage ist annähernd perfekt und updates sind somit kein problem. hardwareerkennung ist mit einem eigenen kernel (bzw. genkernel) kein problem.

zusätzlich ist die installationsdoku ziemlich gut und auch anfänger sollten damit klarkommen, selbst wenn sie nicht wissen, was sie da gerade machen  :Wink: 

wer dann noch probleme hat, kann auf die community zurückgreifen oder doku in etlichen wikis und sonstwo finden.

alles in allem machst du nichts falsch, wenn du gentoo nimmst, als anfänger wirst du aber mit der installation mehr zu tun haben als z.b. bei suse.

----------

## bmuskalla

muss auch dazu sagen, gentoo war meine erste distri...und ich hab bisher keine so lieb gewonnen wie gentoo  :Smile: 

gab eigentlich auch keine größeren probleme beim einstieg...die problemchen die ich hatte haben weniger mit gentoo zu tun als mit linux allgemein...darüber hinaus finde ich das gentoo sehr gut dokumentiert is (docs.gentoo.org, wiki, forum)...ich kann es dir als neueinsteiger eigentlich nur wärmstens empfehlen  :Smile: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

es wurde ja bereits fast alles gesagt, was ich auch gesagt hätte. Ich würde dir zusätzlich raten einen Blick in http://www.selflinux.org/ zu riskieren. Da du sagst, du wärest ein kompletter Linux-Anfänger, ist meiner Meinung nach das absolute Grundverständnis und die Kenntnis der Grundbefehle zu diesem System von größtem Vorteil. (auch wenn manche Punkte bei Gentoo kaum zutreffen, zB Software-Installation)

----------

## hans1967

 :Very Happy: 

Hi Community,

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen konstruktiven Antworten. Ihr habt wirklich ein wunderbares, vielbesuchtes Forum. Mit eurer Hilfe werde ich es sicher wesentlich leichter haben, mich mit Gentoo auf den Linux-Weg zu machen.

Best regards,

hans1967

----------

## schachti

Ich habe mit SuSE angefangen und habe gemerkt, daß sowas eher schädlich ist - man "lernt" dadurch nicht Linux, sondern "The SuSE Way".

Wenn Du wirklich daran interessiert bist, ein System zu haben, das Du verstehst und bei dem Du weißt, was warum wie passiert, ist gentoo sicherlich nicht das verkehrteste - aber Dir muß klar sein: Hinter Linux steckt eine vollkommen andere Philosophie als hinter Windows, und Du wirst wirklich viel Zeit für die Umstellung benötigen (bei mir hat's Monate gedauert, bis ich unter Linux alles, was ich wollte, so auch hinbekommen habe - ich bin zugegebenermaßen aber auch sehr anspruchsvoll, was die Funktionalität meines Arbeitsgerätes angeht, und ziemlich perfektionistisch veranlagt).

Im Nachhinein muß ich sagen: Der Umstieg auf Linux hat sich gelohnt und war den Aufwand wert. Aber mach nicht den Fehler und erwarte, daß Du nach ein paar Wochen ein perfektes System hast und alle Probleme im Handumdrehen lösen kannst.  :Wink: 

----------

## ph03n1x

Also ich hab mich von Mandrake, Suse, Debian, RedHat zu Gentoo entschlossen.

Die anderen Distris waren einfach langweilig  :Smile:  und hatten gewisse Windows-ähnlichkeiten bsp. Suseoverhead  :Smile: 

Wenn du Zeit hast und was über Linux lernen willst ist Gentoo oder LFS sicher der richtige weg.

Viel Spass

----------

## Rüpel

du solltest 2 wochen ferien/urlaub mit deinem computer haben, wenn du das erste mal über eine gentoo-installation kontakt mit linux hast. minimum.

----------

## naitscho

also ich geb mal meinen senf dazu:

das gute an gentoo ist die dokumentation, der install-guide ist sehr ausführlich und auf jeden typ zugeschnitten,

mit einer stage3 installation, sollte es relativ einfach gehen, du musst nur evtl. genau wissen, welche hardware in deinem rechner steckt,

das gilt vor allem für die netzwerkkarte, und evtl. monitor / grafikkarte (später bei Xorg).

Ideal wäre wenn du auch noch einen Laptop / 2. PC daneben stehen hast, an dem du Seiten wie dieses Forum oder etwa linuxquestions.org ansteuern kannst, wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie im handbuch beschrieben....

auch wenn du nen user mit linux oder besser gentoo-erfahrung kennst, wäre es praktisch ihn im icq ansprechen zu können...

druck dir das installationshandbuch mal aus und markier dir schonmal die wichtigen stellen die du brauchst für stage 3,

wenn du n router hast umso besser, dann kannst du quasi gleich durchstarten, anstatt das inet noch in gang zu kriegen...

dsl wäre empfehlenswert.... auch englisch lesen sollte man u.U. können ( foren etc... )....

wenn die install geklappt hat, starte vllt. erstmal mit kde oder gnome, die unbekannten kleineren dinge kann man immer noch in angriff nehmen....

wichtig ist noch ein wenig geduld zu haben, wenn kde gebaut wird, dann dauerts mal ne nacht oder n tag, das gleiche gilt für manche andere hardware... schau dich schonmal um was du so brauchst bzw. was es an windows-alternativen gibt ( gaim für icq, mozilla für ie ^^, usw... ) die meisten progs sollten geläufig sein....

bei mir hats eigentlich nur an wenigen stellen mal gehakt, das waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann die einstellung der grub.conf, liess sich aber leicht beheben, dann die xorg.conf (da habe ich den tipp bekommen, knoppix oder dergleichen zu starten und die *.conf von dort zu kopieren für gentoo, dann hast du schonmal bild, optimieren kann man immernoch), sonst war halt die netzwerkkarte nicht sofort von der live-cd (2004.1) erkannt, so dass ich das modul dmfe laden musste, um den treibernamen zu finden musste ich damals erst kurz in foren suchen ).....

zur dauer kann man nicht viel sagen, ideal sind sommerferien oder ähnliches, die reine gentoo install sollte man an einem nachmittag hinkriegen, wenns nicht klappt alles, halt zwei oder drei, danach muss man halt n bissel warten bis die wichtigen progs fertig sind (xorg, kde oder was man so haben will), dann sollte es soweit laufen....

ich hatte zum glück n notebook daneben und konnte immer im netz in diversen foren hilfe finden falls mal was nicht so lief wie gewohnt,

dafür dass es meine erste linuxinstallation war, fand ich es aber nicht so schwer, schwerer ist eher später, sich alles anzueignen, und zu gucken welche lösungen es gibt für windows-software unter linux.... : )

ich wünsch dir viel erfolg, sollte eigentlich klappen, wenn die hardware einigermaßen geläufig ist...

wenn du lust hast kannst du auch lesen, wie es mir so in einem jahr gentoo (linux) ergangen ist,

steht auch n bissel zu software drin die ich nutze oder noch plane zu nutzen.... -> http://naitscho.blogspot.com/2005/08/gentoo-linux-standpunkt-nach-einem.html

mfg naitscho

----------

## the-pugnacity

um ehrlich zu sein ich mag gentoo, aber einem anfänger ist wohl mit ubuntu wohl eher geholfen, als mit gentoo. das richtet sich eher in die richtung des täglichen arbeiten, weil ne doku zu befolgen ist selbst für einen laien nicht schwer, aber wehe es über kommt einem der tägliche update wahn, dann haut bei gentoo häufiger mal was nicht hin. probleme seh ich insbesondere inrichtung udev und co.

da gegen ist manchmal sogar debian unstable super stabil und hat weniger fehler. und von top aktuell kann auch nicht immer die rede sein. wenn ich mir zB angucke wie lange das mit gnome 2.10 gedauert hat. irgend wie befindet sich gentoo meiner meinung nach grad in einer krise. einerseits möchte man immer das neuste haben, andererseits auch stabil sein, nur beides kann schwer erreichen, gerade bei gentoo. die use flags tuen ihr übriges dazu das man häufig vor problemen steht, die man mit anderen use flags nicht hätte, aber erstmal drauf kommen. 

von daher lautet mein tipp imho debian testing, eventl unstable oder ubuntu. es gibt wie für gentoo unmengen an software, gute foren, zB debianforum.de und apt ist auch nicht schlecht. und die installation geht schneller und man sieht eher ergebinsse. zB endlich mal nen startenden X-server.

was aber wieder für gentoo spricht is das klasse forum hier, wo alle zusammen kommen. das heißt auch entwickler, wenn auch  meist eher passiv.

----------

## ank666

Hi,

naja mit dem Handbuch kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, oder?

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## max1mo

ich denke wenn du alles machst was dort steht dann hast du schon gute chancen, nur bei der partitionierung wirst du versagen  :Crying or Very sad: 

weil eben du wissen musst was du machen sollst oder eben wenn du nur eine platte hast du machst auch nur eine partition dann schon. Nur deine sicherheit wird dabei leiden.  :Cool: 

----------

## Mathebug

Auch ich hab mich gleich an Gentoo gestürzt. Vorher habe ich zwar auf die Ratschläge in anderen Foren gehört und mich versucht mit anderen Distris anzufreunden, aber irgendwie gab es immer Probleme. Am Meisten hat mich gestört, dass immer irgendwas schon fertig vorgegeben war. Ich aber gern bei Linux totale Kontrolle über mein System wünsche. Denn sonst kann ich auch bei Windows bleiben. Gentoo war für mich einfach genial. Selbst wenn es für mich als Newbie schwierig war den Einstieg zu finden. Aber das etwas nicht gleich funktioniert, wird es öfters geben. Aber das Problem ist im Gegensatz zu Windows meist vor dem PC  :Wink: 

----------

## samsonus

hallo,

auch ich moechte meine erfahrungen preisgeben. ich bin mehr oder weniger auch direkt zu gentoo gekommen. hab mir mal die ein oder andere distri angesehen, bin dann aber schnell nach gentoo gewechselt. das hatte folgende gruende. zum einen wollte ich nicht nur einfach ein system benutzen, sondern ich wuerde es gerne verstehen und erlernen. zum anderen hat mich die communitiy ueberzeugt, denn das forum, #gentoo.de #gentoo-anfaenger auf freenode und zahlreiche wikis sind einfach spitze!

allerdings wuerd ich sagen, wenn du nur ein system "benutzen" willst, dann ist der erstaufwand evtl ein bisschen gross. 

aber nichts destro trotz, gentoo macht einfach spass!!!  :Wink: 

mfg samsonus

----------

